# 4 new lenses from Sigma.



## Chaitanya (Feb 18, 2017)

Found this posted on Photorumours. Looks interesting if true. 
http://photorumors.com/2017/02/18/three-new-sigma-art-lenses-and-one-contemporary-lens-are-going-to-be-announced-soon/


----------



## Crosswind (Feb 18, 2017)

"Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art (full frame lens)"

If this comes true... and it's not too heavy or pricey... I will have a serious look at it. Art-quality, 600g (at most hopefully) and about ~900€, that'd seem like a good deal for me.

This one would be even better for astrophotography than the Sigma 20mm f/1.4 Art...


----------



## geonix (Feb 18, 2017)

A 100-400mm would only make sense to me if it had lower f-numbers than the already existing 150-600mm.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 18, 2017)

geonix said:


> A 100-400mm would only make sense to me if it had lower f-numbers than the already existing 150-600mm.



I was thinking the same. A question for someone more educated then I, is it possible to make a lens like this internal zooming?


----------



## NorbR (Feb 18, 2017)

A full-frame 14mm f/1.8 ?! I'll believe it when I see it. 

(But if it's true, I'll be first in line. )


----------



## Chisox2335 (Feb 18, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> "Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art (full frame lens)"
> 
> If this comes true... and it's not too heavy or pricey... I will have a serious look at it. Art-quality, 600g (at most hopefully) and about ~900€, that'd seem like a good deal for me.
> 
> This one would be even better for astrophotography than the Sigma 20mm f/1.4 Art...



Rokinon 14 2.8 - 550g
Canon and Nikon 14 2.8 - 650g
Rokinon sp 14 2.4 - 800g

I'd bet it comes in over 1kg if it's real


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 18, 2017)

geonix said:


> A 100-400mm would only make sense to me if it had lower f-numbers than the already existing 150-600mm.



Or if it's considerably cheaper. A $600 100-400mm?? If it's _any_ decent optically it could sell like hotcakes.


----------



## AlanF (Feb 18, 2017)

The current 150-600mm C is excellent at 400mm (mine is similar to my good copy of the 100-400mm II). An f/6.3 100-400mm would be much lighter than a f/5.6 - see the Panasonic Leica 100-400. I'd get one for a light weight travel zoom or for my wife. It would also go nicely with the M series.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 18, 2017)

A 14mm 1.8 certainly has me interested. But it ultimately depends on the coma. Sadly, the Sigma 20mm didn't perform well in that area.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

A 135/1.8? Ready to pre-order!


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 19, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> I was thinking the same. A question for someone more educated then I, is it possible to make a lens like this internal zooming?



Probably, but it would be about as long as the 100-400 extended!

-Sebastian


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 19, 2017)

Sigma 135mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art (has been rumored for a while) << Instant pre-order from me.
Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art *(full frame lens*) << Instant pre-order from me. great for low light in crowd shots, etc. 
Sigma 24-70mm f/2.8 DG OS HSM Art (also previously rumored) << Instant pre-order from me
Sigma 100-400mm f/5-6.3 DG OS HSM* Contemporary* << non Art quality, no weather sealing, a lighter lens. good value. Not my cup of tea..

P.S. I reckon Sigma skipped 70-200 2.8 Sports announcement as they knew fully well that Tamron is going to announce 70-200 2.8 G2. the Sigma 70-200 2.8 Sports will likely be announced in a few months from now anyway.


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 19, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> geonix said:
> 
> 
> > A 100-400mm would only make sense to me if it had lower f-numbers than the already existing 150-600mm.
> ...


It could put a real dampner for 70-300mm lenses from Canon/Nikon/Tamron.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 19, 2017)

Here we go. Sigma is on the roll:

Sigma Unveils Four Brand New Global Vision Lenses at CP+

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/sigma-unveils-new-products-at-cp-plus/

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/new-sigma-100-400mm-f5-63-contemporary/

https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/new-sigma-135mm-f18-art/


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/sigma-unveils-new-products-at-cp-plus/
> 
> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/new-sigma-100-400mm-f5-63-contemporary/
> 
> https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/new-sigma-135mm-f18-art/



The articles got pulled? The links are still there on the front page but don't lead anywhere.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 19, 2017)

Possible as the articles were already unavailable at the time I have discovered the links. News are dated 17 of Feb as well. Orchestrated leak or webmaster stuff up ? I checked the Sigma Global website and there was no official announcement available at the time.



Sharlin said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/sigma-unveils-new-products-at-cp-plus/
> ...


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2017)

Alex_M said:


> News are dated 17 of Feb as well. Orchestrated leak or webmaster stuff up ? I checked the Sigma Global website and there was no official announcement available at the time.



Yeah, so CP+ is from 23 to 26 Feb so we probably shouldn't expect an official announcement before the end of the week.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 19, 2017)

Hard to say, but my gut feeling is that this was an orchestrated leak, attention seeking exercise. Smart marketing if you asked me. They waited until Canon and Tamron used all their ammo and released a slew of nice lenses in the wild. 
Saturday night in USA, Sunday night in APAC. Keyboard warriors getting all worked up and spread the news. 
Then, Monday morning announcement with tech details and samples available the same day or the day after.




Sharlin said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > News are dated 17 of Feb as well. Orchestrated leak or webmaster stuff up ? I checked the Sigma Global website and there was no official announcement available at the time.
> ...


----------



## NorbR (Feb 19, 2017)

The first images have appeared on Nokish.ita.

So the 14mm is indeed full frame (DG)  Better start saving those pretty pennies ..
The other lenses look pretty good too. The 135mm is no tas big as I feared it would be.


----------



## LordofTackle (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow, that 100-400 looks more like a 70-300 from Canon, in terms of size. Is that for FF?


----------



## NorbR (Feb 19, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Wow, that 100-400 looks more like a 70-300 from Canon, in terms of size. Is that for FF?


Yep, "DG" is Sigma talk for full frame. 
All these lenses are for full frame.


----------



## Sharlin (Feb 19, 2017)

LordofTackle said:


> Wow, that 100-400 looks more like a 70-300 from Canon, in terms of size. Is that for FF?



Yes, DG.


----------



## slclick (Feb 19, 2017)

Renderings or actual shots?


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 19, 2017)

These lenses look quite real. From PR (from NS):

http://photorumors.com/2017/02/19/pictures-leaked-of-the-three-new-sigma-art-and-one-contemporary-lenses/

100-400 is slower than the EF version which might explain its small size. 

- A


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> Alex_M said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.sigmaphoto.com/article/sigma-unveils-new-products-at-cp-plus/
> ...



That was quick LOL
Hope Alex saved the pages.


----------



## arbitrage (Feb 20, 2017)

A few more images of the new lenses....


----------



## slclick (Feb 20, 2017)

Sharlin said:


> geonix said:
> 
> 
> > A 100-400mm would only make sense to me if it had lower f-numbers than the already existing 150-600mm.
> ...



Contemporary are less expensive than Art so I would expect a narrower than Canon's version to come in at sub $1k


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 20, 2017)

Did I see that right? The zoom and focus rings are in reverse positions for what I am used to with the canon zooms I own. And the 24-70 focus ring looks very tiny. 

- A


----------



## Jopa (Feb 20, 2017)

Can't wait to get my hands on the 135mm 1.8. I owned the Sony 135 1.8 ZA, my first FF lens actually, and it was quite magical


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 20, 2017)

Chisox2335 said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > "Sigma 14mm f/1.8 DG HSM Art (full frame lens)"
> ...



I'm going to bet it will come in around 1.7kg

the weight is going up just shy of a cube law.... the body weight should go up approx linearly with aperture, while glass weight will be a cube function.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 20, 2017)

rfdesigner said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...



I bet $1 it'll be less than 1.3. The Sony is less than 1kg, but it's a 77mm thread / full metal.


----------



## Alex_M (Feb 20, 2017)

the lens appears to be slightly smaller than 12-24 Art so under 1kg weight hopefully?

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=31996.msg651920#msg651920



rfdesigner said:


> Chisox2335 said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...


----------



## Bennymiata (Feb 20, 2017)

I wonder how the new Sigma 24-70 will compare to the Canon version?
The OS of the Sigma version certainly interests me.


----------

